# A Few Recent Arrivals



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Latest additions for repair (really must stop buying them)

1 st up 1970 Timex type 31 auto does run but scruffy case is very messy,Dial and hands look ok though










Timex type 105 movement,from 1980 bought this for parts but it's quite nice so will probably get it going and keep it










3rd one a Rytima with a Bifora movement case is quite good needs a new crystal and fixing something in the keyless works










Last one Ingersol with a Ronda 1 jewel cal 1215 wound tight so work to do pretty sure the case is wrong as it doesn't fit










Cheers Kev


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

will you be sending the Rytima to Steve Burrage to repair???


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Naw it'll be a DIY don't think it's much, more than likely out of position, hands changing at both points on the set. Service,clean and new crystal and it should be a nice little watch.


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Straight over my head put it down to Sunday lunch


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice finds Kev,i always like to see your vintage watches in the weekly watch threads,i have to sadly pass on the watches that need

mechanical attention,as i'm not skilled enough to fix them  ..........yet!


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks Sam, I'm no expert on fixing them just a fiddler really but keep plugging away. Just put them down when I get over my head till I've learned a bit more.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

KevG said:


> Thanks Sam, I'm no expert on fixing them just a fiddler really but keep plugging away. Just put them down when I get over my head till I've learned a bit more.


True i could always buy them and put them away for a later date.


----------

